# Loud noise and the effect on my tegu question



## mhuntley002 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm planning construction of a tegu enclosure and got the idea of an enclosure also used as a TV stand. Only problem with this is I have surround sound and occasionally like loud action movies maybe once a month at most. Not loud enough for the neighbors nextdoor to hear but I do enjoy the subwoofer a bit. Would having the speakers and subwoofer next to the enclosure be a problem? I don't want to stress him out. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 17, 2012)

I did the same thing for a little while mine didn't seem to enjoy it much they were kinda grouchy. That's just my personnel experience though


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 17, 2012)

You are correct in your own assumption of that enclosure inducing stress.
I would advise against it.
I think your Tegu would advise the same.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 17, 2012)

Put yourself in your tegus shoes and ask yourself if you would like it


----------



## miata_fiend (Jul 17, 2012)

lol, I found it amusing that when i'd play music from my phone my tegu would attempt to push it off my desk and would scratch at it. Not sure if thats a " I like it" or " omg get it away" reaction but I didn't notice any behavior differences, I have a speaker system and small woofer in my room, but I don't crank it up very loud and mine doesn't even seem to notice it. But considering the way their ears are designed you defiantly need to keep things at a reasonable volume.


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't turn it up movie theatre loud or anything, it's hard for me to explain the loudness. I'm thinking about maybe putting the subwoofer behind my couch which would be on the other side of the room as the enclosure and wall mounting my from speakers to keep then a little further from the enclosure. Here's a quick sketch I made when I was thinking of ideas.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=4607]


----------



## miata_fiend (Jul 17, 2012)

That's a pretty tight little setup  Good luck on it. Yea as long as you're not turning it up terribly loud and leaving all the vibration against the cage you shouldn't have any issues. That solid wood design with glass front will also help keep out some of the sound, but be mindful of the lizard when you get into movie nights


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## got10 (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldnt do it 
. you will have a very stressed out animal possible even aggression problem to show up from it a well .


Why not just change the design and just place the sub woofer under/behind your bed or couch instead of where the tight proximity of the cage ?


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 18, 2012)

Got10 did u read the whole thread? Also another point id like to bring up is the only time I even watch TV is at night when he will be sleeping

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

